# Question on building an RCA to 1/4 inch cable for the BFD?



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

edit... just realized the title is misleading, actually should be processor-->BFD-->sub amp

So I've just picked up an 1124P and I'm off to get a couple of 1/4" mono connectors to make up some cables.

I've made sub cables before, RCA-RCA, always with the shield attached to return at one end only. I've read that it's supposed to make a difference as to which end the shield-attached end is placed at (supposed to be at source end, IIRC). Honestly, I can't hear a difference, and the logic behind the shield attachment being at one end or the other escapes me.

Question: with two cables in the making, sub-out RCA-->1/4" BFD, BFD 1/4"-->RCA sub amp in, is there a recommended shield attachment configuration?

Any ideas on this? Obviously, not reversible like a RCA-RCA cable, so would like to get it right if it makes a difference.

thanks...

GB


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is there a recommended shield attachment configuration?


Yep, attach the shield at both ends.....

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Honestly, I can't hear a difference, and the logic behind the shield attachment being at one end or the other escapes me.


Me to. You for sure won’t hear any difference with a sub!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

